# Dayton Area Saugeye



## Lundking (Apr 15, 2013)

Hey guys and gals,

I'm currently an undergrad at the University of Dayton and the President of the newly founded Fishing Team here on campus. I am originally from Pittsburgh and I grew up fishing Lake Erie for eyes from NY all the way to Toledo. The club here has been growing with leaps and bounds and this spring I find myself with nearly 30 members. It's been a long, cold winter and I am thrilled with the fact that warm weather should be here to stay very soon. Thank god for the Basketball team making the run in the NCAA tournament that they did. That made this month so much more enjoyable for everyone in this community. But now that the clock has struck midnight, fishing is nearing the crest of interest again. 

I have had great experiences with Smallmouth right around campus on the GMR down near UD Arena, and have explored places like Possum Creek and Mad River. But one thing that I have been interested to learn more about is the opportunities for Saugeye around Dayton. I have heard that the GMR and LMR both have good numbers and I would suspect from the reports I do see on this site that dam sites on the river would be a good place to start. But I have also heard the CJ Brown offers good fishing as well. I am sure there are quite a few other places within reasonable distance of Dayton but I'm just not sure where else to start!

Just looking for a push in the right direction as I have already learned that Smallmouth fishing in the surrounding area is a hidden gem!

Any info is greatly appreciated, thanks to anyone and everyone willing to help.

Tight lines,

Robbie


----------



## XUbassfishing (Feb 18, 2014)

Hey from one president to another, congratulations. Can't say anything on fishing up that way as I'm still exploring things around my way.


----------



## XUbassfishing (Feb 18, 2014)

We are relatively new down here as well and currently sit at around 17 members, 30 members is a pretty explosive growth for a new team.


----------



## Lundking (Apr 15, 2013)

Another president on OGF! Perfect! Congratulations to you as well! We have had incredible interest in the team here. But not all as much competitive as more recreational. But that's okay too. Still quite a few guys who want to fish competitvely.. We'll be in touch, maybe PM with some info. Our paths need to cross at some point!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Hey Lundking...first off...GO FLYERS!!! My mom works at UD and its been a great basketball season!

As for saugeye...the GMR is good ..especially below dams, spillways... There ARE saugeye , but just don't expect to slay them...I've had a really good spring this year but still takes half to a full day just to put 4or 5 on the stringer...some trips were a skunk..didn't post those trips! Lol!... The fish at CJ are walleye...there definitely in there but it takes a little persistence to get em...lotsa guys use lotsa different lures...I stick with 3" curly tail grubs and a 1/4 ounce jighead, mostly cuz its cheap and works fine.


----------



## Land Chub (Mar 30, 2014)

Born and raised towny here. As the grass and reeds start to fill in along the banks of the Miami this spring, take a stroll downtown along the north bank, between the I-75 bridge and Wolf creek. Over the years, I have caught Saugeye, Walleye, Sauger, and even once a pair of back to back Northern Pike - always on a loud rattling, shallow hard bait like a Rapala Stick bait. 
I think the fish in this section key in on the rattle more than anything else because the water is almost always cloudy and this section of river is LOUD with ambient noise, traffic etc. almost all the time. 
BTW, a couple days after hard rain is also a good time to fish anywhere south of the Mad River as many species end up posted up in the shallows along the GMR after being washed out of Lake Loramie and Indian Lake.
Just remember though, downtown Dayton fishing comes with it's own hazards - fish with a buddy or two and call it a day at dusk - that whole levy area south to Miamisburg is dominated by fishermen of a "different" type after dark, in the summer time! 'nuff said.


----------



## Menker0330 (Jan 14, 2013)

I do well on Caesars Creek in the late spring early summer. You'll need a boat though. I just concentrate on the shallow flats and ledges. You shouldn't have any problem catching numbers. Size can be tough sometimes. I figure 1 in 6 was a keeper last year. Once you get the hang of it out there you should be able to work a limit on a good day. Boat control is the single biggest key I think. Hope this helps


----------



## Lundking (Apr 15, 2013)

Much appreciation on all of the info guys. Some of the best post I could have asked for!

9Left,

I definitely keep that twister tail as a go to for eyes. Like you said the easiest, cheapest eye bait there is! Good to know that it still can be a staple here if worked properly.

Landchub I definitely get the message of no late nighters!!! I stayed here all last summer and had my fair share of seeing "interesting" things that I quite honestly hope to never see again.. and thats even just south of UD Arena... i plan to explore the wolfcreek confluence though.. have heard good things.

And menker I appreciate the info on Caesars I have heard it is an incredible fishery but difficult to learn! That gives me something to think about weather or not we want to make a trip or two out there or not!

Great stuff though guys thanks again for all!


----------

